

DigitalOcean NYC2 Down - dperfect
https://cloud.digitalocean.com/

======
mooism2
My droplet is still up (Amsterdam).

Is it just NYC 2 that's down?
[https://status.digitalocean.com](https://status.digitalocean.com)

~~~
beigeotter
It's just NYC 2.

------
mattkrea
Well at least my droplets are still up :-)

~~~
hadoukenio
Two of mine aren't :(

~~~
dperfect
Two down for me also.

~~~
beigeotter
We're working on resolving this issue.

------
dperfect
My droplets seem to be back up now.

